# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  New Forum: Metro

## brad jones

This forum is for talking about anything related to Microsoft Metro. With Windows 8 and Windows Phone being "Metro" it seems like a good time to create a new forum for discussions, questions, and such.

Thanks to those that requested this new forum!

Brad!

----------


## Nightwalker83

Cool! I hadn't even noticed this section had been added until now.

----------


## akhileshbc

Yeah me too...  :Thumb:

----------


## AceInfinity

You may want to change the title to not reflect "Metro" anymore. The real term is now "Modern Design Style".

"Metro" is being discouraged by Microsoft for use because of the copyright claim...

----------


## tounsi8orr

its good. I just noticed

----------

